# Timothy hay



## pbyeerts (Nov 17, 2015)

Is this safe for Lucky to play with? I see lots of fun chunks to shred in the pet store, and wanted to know if it's safe for her respiratory system.Thanks!


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

I give my girls hay for some extra fiber and for nesting purposes. Mine seem to be fine.  Just make sure you get hay that isn't dusty. I use the KayTee timothy hay wafer cut (yellow banner).


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Im not a fan of hay. It has some small risk of them getting poked in the eye perhaps. Hay can be very very dusty. I have guinea pigs and it sets me off everytime because it is pretty irritating nasally. I imagine it wouldn't be ideal for rats because of that.

But bleh hay is so freaking messy. IDK why you would want to lol. It gets yucky fast, it gets everywhere. lol I hate hay. If I didn't have guinea pigs I would never touch the stuff lol

It does absolutely nothing for them if they snack on it as well. 

But if you find some that isn't dusty and want to, it isnt really bad.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I have hay all over my house thanks to the house bunny. I don't give it any to the rats though. For similar reasons as moon, messy..the last thing I want is more hay around haha. I don't know about gps, but can they have different hays Moon? I only do timothy once in a while because of allergies. Orchard doesn't seem to give me the same issue, so I get more of it.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would aim for a high quality dust free hay (we have a lovely brand in the UK called dust free hay) and go for the soft fine stuff rther than the fatter strands you can get with timothy. If its low quality or from a dodgy source they can pick up mites / lice etc off it.

I use it occasionally to add a bit of excitement to the foraging experience or as a different nesting material. It goes down well. I like it, but then I've got a decent source. Before I found it and needed it in for my rabbits it was a nightmare, so much of it is very dusty


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

mimsy said:


> I have hay all over my house thanks to the house bunny. I don't give it any to the rats though. For similar reasons as moon, messy..the last thing I want is more hay around haha. I don't know about gps, but can they have different hays Moon? I only do timothy once in a while because of allergies. Orchard doesn't seem to give me the same issue, so I get more of it.


Yes they can have different kinds. I am a bit newer to guinea pigs so didn't know that at first and was only using timothy. I did switch to orchard and love it. Sometimes I still use timothy when I forget and have to run to the store. I have to order the other kinds online.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Have you looked at local feed stores for bales? Thats the cheapest way to get hay and you don't have to worry about waste since you'll probably throw it out before your fur kids manage to get the through it. You also can get much fresher hay, and be pickier about what cut it is ect. Since our bunny is free range we go through a ton of hay, since she wants it in her litter boxes. (hence messy, she is a lionhead and drags hay through out the house. Poor vacuum cleaner)


----------



## Jennythewatt (Oct 14, 2013)

My vet, who is a pocket pet specialist, actually likes hay for some rats. I agree that it doesn't enrich their diet much, but it has helped my rat who struggles with weight no matter what. This rat exercises all the time and just eats Oxbow and veggies and is still quite soft. My vet said there is not much I can do since she lives with her petite sister and if I restrict food the other one won't get enough. So if I give soft sister some hay it lets her overeat but the thing she's eating has no fat and a lot of fibre. My vet recommends oat hay. It is pretty soft and has a lot of texture so rats find it fun.

Edit: I did have to order it online though. Couldn't see to find anything but timothy (non-oat) hay in stores.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

If you do get some sort of hay, I'd highly recommend 3rd cut timothy, orchard grass, or bluegrass. They are far softer than most other varieties and held reduce the risk of them poking their eyes out. (I'd use them myself if my guinea pigs didn't prefer 2nd cut timothy. *sigh*)

I'd just be careful about leaving them alone with it. Maybe just provide some during lap-time? That way you can keep an eye on your ratties.


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

Augustine said:


> If you do get some sort of hay, I'd highly recommend 3rd cut timothy, orchard grass, or bluegrass. They are far softer than most other varieties and held reduce the risk of them poking their eyes out. (I'd use them myself if my guinea pigs didn't prefer 2nd cut timothy. *sigh*)
> 
> I'd just be careful about leaving them alone with it. Maybe just provide some during lap-time? That way you can keep an eye on your ratties.


What is the difference between 3rd cut and 2nd cut hay?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

2nd cut is more stemmy, think more straw like. Which is better for say a rabbit where you worry about teeth spurs. 3rd cut is more soft, so for a rat they can perhaps get a little more nutrition out of it, it seems like it would be easier to digest anyways.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I wouldn't feed hay from a nutritional point of view, if they eat the odd bit its not an issue but there stomachs really aren't designed to get anything out of it. Some eat bits but if you need them to diet its better to just feed less rather than substitute with empty nutrition.


----------

